# Which Surefires do you think will be collectibles in the near future?



## cland72 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just thought about this myself, and was curious as to the collective's opinion.

I know certain lights have become collectors (9Z, D3, old school 6P round, etc) that quickly get snatched up in the MP these days, but I'm curious which models (if any) you think may be worth grabbing up now while they are available.

The M2 seems to be on this list, and the M3/M4/M6 have all recently been discontinued, so I wonder if they too will become collectors, or if the chances aren't good simply due to the sheer volume of lights sold over the years. I can maybe see the E1B becoming a collector, given it's popularity and great regulation, but it was also mass produced from approx 2007-2012 until the EB1 finally came out.

So, in your opinion, which models do you see potentially being collectors items, and why?

My votes: M4, M3T, based on lego-ability and relatively limited production (compared to G2, 6P, & 9P).


----------



## dougie (Nov 29, 2012)

Any object is only as valuable as something someone is prepared to pay. However, to be truly collectable the item should ideally be in its original box/packing and complete with associated instructions and warranty card. It goes without saying that something functional and in as unmarked a condition as possible makes it more desirable. If you apply that criteria to a Surefire light then I'd be very surprised if anything they have made to date or even in the future isn't or won't become a collectable item.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Nov 29, 2012)

I guess the Digital series will be pretty collectible.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 29, 2012)

Mathiashogevold said:


> I guess the Digital series will be pretty collectible.



I be you're right


----------



## LightJaguar (Dec 15, 2012)

I think that a lot of the lights that got discontinued are going to be collectibles and going to go up in value. Just look at the E1E in black. I'v been hunting down a few other lights and noticed that they prices have gone way up.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 15, 2012)

The ones that have been to war.

Short of that, I'm not a Surefire guy but the general rule of collecting valuables is to look where you, and everyone else, has overlooked; the most valuable Ferrari of this era will be the unremarkable cheapest model, the California; specifically the two, and only two, that were made with a manual transmission..


----------

